# This is hard to explain?



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

So, now and then.. probably a few times a month.. I get this very strange physical sensation come over me. I'll wake up in the morning, feel kind of icky, then start going about the day as usual, but everything just feels off. And it's all physical. It is nothing like my typical aches, sharp pains, sensitivities, and such...I can almost feel the chemicals in my body being different. I feel tired, achey, sensitive to everything (light, noises, touch). It almost makes it hard for me to have my eyes completely open at times. It's not quite like a heaviness, but more like a cloudiness over everything. Yeah, that is the best way to describe it. I just feel off. And the worst part is that nothing I can do makes it go away...It just kind of has to work itself away...Anyway.. I wanted to know if anyone here has any idea what I'm talking about in relation to their own experiences. Do you think this is related to my FMS or CF?Because it is something that I'm really starting to become aware of (although it is not something new for me.. it has been a struggle for me as long as I can remember). I'm just much more aware of my body these days, and I'm starting to piece things together. Like, what if there really is something chemically changing in me? And why does this happen?Would love to hear others thoughts.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Laura!Eef, what a pain! Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you, I have been trying to look up some info on what you're describing, or see if anyone else has dealt with something similar.I have never experienced anything like this, and it sounds pretty disconcerting.The only thing I was able to come up with is migraines maybe? What you're describing sounds like it could be an "aura", a cluster of symptoms that commonly precedes a migraine headache. I was thinking you should keep a log of when this happens to you, how often, etc. I wonder if it is connected to anything else going on in your body, like hormonal changes during the month, or as an allergic reaction to something you've eaten or experienced. I don't know, there are just so many possibilities!I wish I had a better answer for you, but this really has me stumped! Maybe a symptom log for a few months would be good, and then see your doctor about it?


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for your response, M&M. It's a complicated problem for a complicated person. I talked with my counselor about it... because it's really been getting bad, and she encouraged me to talk to my doc. about it the next time I see him in two weeks. She also is trying to set me up with a lady that does Reiki for free for those getting counseling at the place I go to. Apparently she is retired and wanted to put her talents towards people like we who are sexual abuse survivors. My counselor is encouraged that this lady may really be able to help me out. So.. we will just have to see! For now, I'm just kind of "riding the wave" for now, and embracing my moments where I don't feel tired, in pain, or not myself... even though they are few and far between these days.


----------

